# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Assistenzgehalt & Co.

## Knockout_Mouse

Hallo,

An die Assistenz-Z gerichtet, htte ich einige Fragen zum Beschftigungsverhltnis:
Zunchst mal habe ich - was das Einstiegsgehalt angeht - so ziemlich alles gehrt von 0.- (Dsseldorfer K') bis etwa 2800.- (Brutto). Mit welchen Gehaltsvorstellungen sollte man denn an seinen zuknftigen Arbeitgeber herantreten (gesetzt den Fall man wird berhaupt gefragt), da es scheinbar so etwas wie "tarifliche Bestimmungen" nicht zu geben scheint?

Ist man denn grundstzlich in der Position, solche Dinge und andere Optionen (z.B. Umsatzbeteiligungen, Fortbildungen...) zu verhandeln, oder greift man lieber demtig lchelnd (hat man ja im Studium reichlich gebt!) nach dem, was einem geboten wird?

Falls dazu berhaupt pauschal eine Antwort mglich ist, wrden mich auch Meinungen interessieren, ob die gediegene Landpraxis oder der 15-Mann-Hochglanz-Dentalsalon in der Stadt die bessere Ausgangssituation fr eine vielseitige und lernintensive Assizeit bieten (persnliche Stadt/Land-Prferenzen mal ausgeklammert)?

Wie ausschlaggebend sind die einzelnen Examensnoten bzw. die (Gesamt-)Endnote fr eine Bewerbung respektive die Gehaltsfrage?

Ich wrde mich sehr ber einige Erfahrungen und Meinungen dazu freuen,

lG,

MOUSE

----------


## jabba666

puh,schwierig!!!aber ich will es mal versuchen:
fr null euro an der k wrd ich es nicht mal machen,wenn ich die hand der tochter dazu bekme,wo sind wir denn?glatte unverschmtheit,dass es sowas gibt,aber ich habe ja schon immer gesagt,dass man dsseldorf asphaltieren sollte um einen parkplatz fr die klner zu schaffen..............zum zweiten ist meine erfahrung,dass die ex note vllig egal ist,die meisten wollen sie nicht einmal sehen.was das reale gehalt angeht musst du dich selbst einschtzen wo du stehst mit deinem knnen.um 2800 zu bekommen musst du schon ordentlich was auf dem kasten haben und zudem schnell sein.dies drfte bei einem uniabgnger eher die ausnahme sein.ich empfehle auf garkeinen fall unterwrfig zu erscheinen,schliesslich will dein chef in spe ja auch etwas von dir ,und ein gut bezahlter und somit top motivierter mitarbeiter ntzt ihm ja ebenfalls was.ich denke unter 2000 brutto sollte sich niemand von uns morgens den wecker stellen.das ist nicht gerade viel und bereits im bewerbungsgesprch habe ich klargestellt,dass ich innerhalb eines jahres bei drei sein mchte.man muss allerdings auf grosse worte auch taten folgen lassen und immer bereit weiterzulernen und abends solange zu bleiben wie der chef es wnscht.
mir persnlich war es ntzlich,dass ich jahrelange berufserfahrung in der zahntechnik vorweisen konnte,was mein arbeits spektrum erheblich erweitert.
dir viel glck und kopf aufrecht in das vorstellungsgesprch,schliesslich haben wir auch studiert um ordentlich geld zu verdienen.........  :hmmm...:  
ps:ein assi in der klinik fngt mit 3600 brutto an,frs nichtstun....,skandal!

----------


## facialis

gibt es eigentlich einen gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen mindestlohn fr zahnrzte? hab gestern gehrt, dass ein assistent in einer praxis mit 800 euro bezahlt wurde! was ist das denn?

----------


## jabba666

> gibt es eigentlich einen gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen mindestlohn fr zahnrzte? hab gestern gehrt, dass ein assistent in einer praxis mit 800 euro bezahlt wurde! was ist das denn?


wenn du netto meinst,ist das nicht soooooooooooooo ungewhnlich.......ein mindestlohn?hab ich noch nie von gehrt!

----------


## mosja

Vor kurzem habe ich mitbekommen, da der Lohn einer Zahnarzthelferin bei Vollzeitbeschftigung auch 2000 betrgt.  :Woow:  
Diesen Verdacht hatte ich schon lange, jetzt aber weis ich das sicher.

----------


## jabba666

was hat er denn davon,er ist doch auch einer der wrstchenverkufer bzw. zahnarzt(geiler vergleich...)er besingt unseren untergang???lebt er auf dem mond?wenn hier alle arbeitslos sind,kann man sich auch kein mczahn mehr leisten.ist doch die selbe milchmdchenrechnung wie autowerke im osten europas,die edelkutschen(zb. audi tt)fr den hiesigen markt herstellen.wer soll denn kram denn noch kaufen,WOVON??????????ich wnschte,ich wre 1950 geboren worden....ehrlich,es ist zum kotzen!!!!  :grrrr....:

----------


## Sawyer

Also ich als _Patient_ wrde niemals zu einem ZA gehen der sich McDent nennt   :Nixweiss:

----------


## mc300

Ja richtig. Erstmal abwarten wie und ob sich das durchsetzt. Die Deutschen Patienten sind ber JAhrzehnte im Unterschied zu vielen anderen Lndern doch sehr verwhnt worden was Zahnersatz angeht. Und dann gehen die pltzlich zu McZahn? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 
Vor allem die lteren Menschen wechseln auch nur seehr ungern den Zahnarzt wenn sie einmal Vertrauen gefasst haben. Erklrt mir meine Gromutter jedenfalls immer.   :hmmm...:   Und wenn die noch nichtmal zu nem "richtigen" ZA wechseln wieso dann zu McZahn?! Neenee. Ich glaube nicht da sich das durchsetzen wird. 
Auerdem ist der Deutsche Markt hinsichtlich solcher Dinge immer schwierig. Denkt mal an WalMart mit was fr hochtrabenden Prognosen und Vorstellungen die Deutschland vor acht Jahren bei ihrem Einstieg hier beglckten. Und jetzt? HAben sie ihre paar verrottenden Mrkte an ihre Konkurenz verscherbelt und sich kleinlaut verkrmelt. 
Keine Panik, erstmal abwarten sage ich!
Die Erzfeindin ist und bleibt erstmal die gute Ulla...   ::-oopss:

----------


## Muriel

Ohne jetzt genau durchzublicken... aber Zahnersatz ist doch derzeit in Deutschland schon ein gewissen Statussymbol. Habe erst letzte Woche von jemandem gehrt, dass er 2500 fr ne Brcke latzen musste, weil die Kasse es nicht trgt (und zwar keine Sonderanfertigung, sondern was "ganz Normales" (steinigt mich, aber ich habe da wirklich keine Ahnung) Nun denke ich, dass, wenn es Zahnersatz zum Dicountpreis geben wird, ziemlich viele Patienten (mich wahrscheinlich inbegriffen, sollte ich nicht viel Negatives gehrt haben) dort zugreifen werden. Denn wer kann sich mal eben mehrere Tausend  unter Umstnden  leisten?
Klar, Vertrauensverhltnis spielt beim ZA ne riesige Rolle (ich bin der totale Schisser, war seit 6 Jahren oder so nicht mehr da  :Blush: , wenn dann aber nur bei "meinem"). Da wechselt man nicht mal eben, Frage ist eben nur, was letztendlich aufwiegen wird: Das Alteingesessene oder der Preis  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Halitosis

> danke, das war ein guter Hinweis. Ich habe den Artikel heute gleich mal gelesen und fasse ihn hier mal zusammen: 
> 
> Es geht um eine chinesisch gefhrte "Dental-Discounter"-Firma namens "McZahn", die in den ncsten Tagen ihre erste Filiale in NRW erffnen wird und plant, in den nchsten Jahren bis zu 480 weitere Filialen folgen zu lassen.
> Eine Prognose ist enthalten, nach der in den nchsten 20 Jahren mglicherweise fast die Hlfte des Zahnersatzes durch solche Dental-Discounter angefertigt werden wird. 
> 
> Das Unternehmen McZahn funktioniert nach dem sog. 'Franchise'-Prinzip, d.h. lauter vereinzelte und selbstndig gefhrte Praxen gehen mit dem Mutterunternehmen McZahn eine Geschftspartnerschaft ein. (hnlich wie bei McDonald's)
> Geschftsgrundlage ist das Prinzip "Zahnersatz zum Nulltarif". Erreicht soll das dadurch werden, dass Prothesen, Kronen, usw. in chinesischen Grolabors angefertigt und an die McZahn-Filialen reimportiert werden. 
> 
> Laut dem Artikel soll ein guter Anteil der zahnrztlichen Beandlungskosten dadurch zu stande kommen, dass den Zanrzten derzeit eine relativ 'neblige' Preispolitik ermglicht wird, was bedeutet, dass durch irgendwelche Tricks anscheinend berhhte Abrechnungen mglich sein sollen, ohne dass der Kunde eine Mglichkeit haben soll, das richtig zu durchschauen.
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Wartet mal ab , fr die meisten von euch ist der Zug abgefahren. Ich habe es euch doch gesagt, das hier bald groe Dentalketten auf den Markt drcken, in UK ist das Normalitt. Sicher , es wird auch noch Einzelpraxen geben, aber da wird die Luft sehr dnn und Mamas Praxis ist auch nur ein weiterer Nagel in eurem Sarg   :hmmm...: . Habt ihr schon Konzepte ? Es muss hier mal klar gemacht werden, dass es viele Zahnrzte geben wird , die in Konkurs gehen. Alles Wirtschaftsnormalitt. Entweder ihr habt Kohle im Background und ihr knnt Durststrecken berwinden , oder ihr werdet scheitern. Wenn ihr aus der Uni kommt, knnt ihr noch nichts, und wenn ihr eure Assizeit hinter euch habt, seid ihr nicht konkurenzfhig. Kennt ihr euch eigentlich mit Wirtschaft aus ? Versteht ihr was von Marketing ? Habt ihr ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal ? Spezialwissen, das nur ihr habt ? Oder seid ihr nur ganz "normale" Zahnrzte oder Studenten, die sich einbilden sie seien etwas besonderes ? Mit hohen Ansprchen, wenig Verstand und wenig Fachwissen ? Aber immer fordert mal schn euer hohes Assigehalt.... 
Eine Krone bei Mc Zahn kostet inklusive Mehrwertssteuter und Zahntechnik ungefhr 70 .... Das bezahlt die Kasse doch gern und der Patient muss nicht einen Pfenning dazubezahlen   ::-dance:  


p.s. Bei mir sieht es gut aus, ich habe viele wirtschaftliche Standbeine und arbeite international, also braucht ihr euch um mich keine Sorgen zu machen   :Love:

----------


## DrSkywalker

Wie dumm der Mundgeruch ist, unglaublich. Egal ob Troll oder nicht (was ich fr ihn nicht hoffe), diese Person hat groe Probleme.

----------


## Bernd92

> ...euch doch gesagt, das hier bald groe Dentalketten auf den Markt drcken, in UK ist das Normalitt.


Ich habe hier einen Text vorliegen ber die britische Dentalkette ADP Dental Co.Ltd. Das Durchschnittseinkommen ihrer Zahnrzte liegt bei 50.000-100.000 engl. Pfund. 
Dies nur als Beispiel dafr, dass Dentalkette nicht gleichbedeutend mit finanziellem Ruin ist. 




> p.s. Bei mir sieht es gut aus, ich habe viele wirtschaftliche Standbeine und arbeite international, also braucht ihr euch um mich keine Sorgen zu machen


aber irgendein Problem scheinst du definitiv zu haben. znawhcsrenielkrehcilredeiwud.
Wie kommst du eigentlich auf die Idee, alle anderen seien automatisch dmmer als du, so dass fr sie der Zug abgefahren sei, whrend es bei dir so toll luft?

----------


## flopipop

> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> p.s. Bei mir sieht es gut aus, ich habe viele wirtschaftliche Standbeine und arbeite international, also braucht ihr euch um mich keine Sorgen zu machen


darf ich fragen, was das bedeutet und wie das konkret aussieht? ich mchte deine geschftsidee nicht kopieren, keine angst, aber vielleicht was draus lernen..

----------


## jabba666

@halitosis

nun gut,du hast die lage ja eindrucksvoll geschildert,aber leute mit so einem durchblick haben doch sicher noch konstruktive vorschlge,wie es weitergehen soll.wenn dein "alles ist im arsch" das ganze fazit ist,frage ich mich wo da die marketing-intelligenz sein soll.du kommst mir vor wie die opposition,die plrren auch den ganzen tag bloss,wie scheusslich alles ist.......  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Bernd92

> darf ich fragen, was das bedeutet und wie das konkret aussieht? ich mchte deine geschftsidee nicht kopieren, keine angst, aber vielleicht was draus lernen..


wenn du mich fragst, ist der Typ nur ein Wichtigtuer. Es gab hier schon mal so einen, der stndig ganz nliche Texte gepostet hat. Selber behauptete er, eine florierende Praxis in der Karibik zu besitzen, seine Posts stammten aber alle von einer IP aus Rostock.  :Grinnnss!:  

Mir ist kein ernsthafter Praxisbetreiber bekannt, der es als ntig erachtet, seine Freizeit damit zu verwenden, hier im Forum den Untergang Aller zu propagieren.

----------


## Rabbit

Sehr geehrter *Halitosis*, 

nach jahrelanger Zusammenarbeit muss ich Ihnen heute leider mitteilen, dass unser internationales Unternehmen keinen Verwendungszweck mehr fr Sie vorsieht. Aus diesem Grund sehen wir uns gezwungen die Kooperationsvertrge mit Ihnen fristgerecht aufzulsen.

Uns ist bewusst, dass Sie somit in Existenznte geraten und sich demnchst weder Internet noch Freunde leisten knnen, aber sehen Sie es doch mal von der positiven Seite: 

 -Sie haben nun Zeit dafr, wahre Freunde zu suchen.
 -Leisten Sie sich Sportschuhe, gehen Sie joggen...tun Sie was gegen Ihre  
 Megaplauze.
(-Um Sie nicht zu berfordern, sehen wir zunchst von weiteren Unternehmungsmglichkeiten ab.)

Wir bitten Sie jegliche Kontaktaufnahme mit uns zu unterlassen, da sowieso niemand lust auf Sie hat.

Mit freundlichem Gru


Geschftsfhrer von MhcDonldz   :Party: 







P.s.: Man macht keine Freizeichen vor dem Satzzeichen am Ende eines Satzes, okay ? <---also nicht so Herr Halitosis.    :Nixweiss:

----------


## Halitosis

Wenn ich so eure Reaktionen lese, zaubert mir das ein nicht zu kleines Schmunzeln in mein Gesicht. Naivitt gepaart mit Ignoranz von ganz kleinen Leuten, die absolut noch nichts erreicht haben in ihrem Leben. Wir werden sehen, lassen wir die Zeit entscheiden. Die meisten von euch werden auf der Strecke bleiben. Ganz normal. Das hier berhaupt Leute schreiben, so wie Kleinstbert und ber Sachen diskutieren wollen, die sie noch nicht mal in ihrem Ansatz begreifen knnen, ist schon sehr belustigend. Die Zeiten werden hrter, der Platz an der Sonne ist schon besetzt.

Studenten ...   :Grinnnss!:  , Assis   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ZMEDI

Liebe Leute...

Wie wrs damit unseren Guru Prof. Dr. Dr. Halitosis einfach mal zu ignorieren..?! Ich werde das jetzt einfach mal ausprobieren, schlielich funktioniert das auch mit kleinen Kindern!!! So kann auch unser Oberster Chefarzt vielleicht ein wenig in Sachen Umgang mit Menschen, die irgendwann mal seine Kollegen sind, lernen.. Ich finde es wrde Zeit dafr!!

Also ich werde das jetzt einfach mal so machen.. 

Bis denn
ZMEDI

----------


## flopipop

das* ist* schnalle! die rhetorik, der stil...
oder?   :Hh?:  halitosis,ehmmm schnalle,  sie haben das wort. ja oder nein?

----------


## jabba666

> Liebe Leute...
> 
> Wie wrs damit unseren Guru Prof. Dr. Dr. Halitosis einfach mal zu ignorieren..?! Ich werde das jetzt einfach mal ausprobieren, schlielich funktioniert das auch mit kleinen Kindern!!! So kann auch unser Oberster Chefarzt vielleicht ein wenig in Sachen Umgang mit Menschen, die irgendwann mal seine Kollegen sind, lernen.. Ich finde es wrde Zeit dafr!!
> 
> Also ich werde das jetzt einfach mal so machen.. 
> 
> Bis denn
> ZMEDI


  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## DrSkywalker

> Wenn ich so eure Reaktionen lese, zaubert mir das ein nicht zu kleines Schmunzeln in mein Gesicht. Naivitt gepaart mit Ignoranz von ganz kleinen Leuten, die absolut noch nichts erreicht haben in ihrem Leben. Wir werden sehen, lassen wir die Zeit entscheiden. Die meisten von euch werden auf der Strecke bleiben. Ganz normal. Das hier berhaupt Leute schreiben, so wie Kleinstbert und ber Sachen diskutieren wollen, die sie noch nicht mal in ihrem Ansatz begreifen knnen, ist schon sehr belustigend. Die Zeiten werden hrter, der Platz an der Sonne ist schon besetzt.
> 
> Studenten ...   , Assis


Troll oder nicht, du bist erbrmlich. Geben dir deine Mitmenschen in echten Leben keine Besttigung bzw. Anerkennung? Denkst du wirklich es ist der richtige Weg, dein Aufmerksamkeits- und Anerkennungsdefizit hier durch provokante Postings und berhebliches Getue zu beheben? 

Mein Rat an dich: Mach fters mal Sport, geh aus und hab Spa, befriedige ne Frau, etc. ... Es gibt so viele Mglichkeiten die wesentlich besser sind als das, was du hier abziehst!

----------


## Bernd92

> Liebe Leute...
> 
> Wie wrs damit unseren Guru Prof. Dr. Dr. Halitosis einfach mal zu ignorieren..?!


gute Idee.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  Der Typ ist ein Idiot. Und hchstwahrscheinlich ist es Schnalle. Was sagen denn die Mods zu der Schnalle-Vermutung?

----------


## Technikus

Schade, wenn ein guter Thread dermaen den Bach runter geht.  :grrrr....: 

Nochmal zur McZahn AG: Ich bin selbststndiger Zahntechnikermeister mit einem recht gut laufendem Betrieb. Die Sache mit der McZahn ist mir bekannt und ich verfolge das schon eine ganze Weile. ber Google bin ich denn auch in euer Forum gestolpert und habe mir die 15 Seiten durchgelesen.

Aus meiner Sicht ein paar Stze zu dem bisher geschriebenen:

1. Vor McZahn habe ich keine Angst - auch als Zahntechniker nicht! Die Zusammenarbeit mit unseren Kunden ist dermaen eng das dies ein anderes Labor, egal ob in China oder der Nachbarstadt nicht nachahmen kann. Das Labor ist zu einem guten Teil am Erfolg oder Mierfolg einer zahnrztlichen Praxis beteiligt. Wir knnen mehr als Kronen und Brcken anfertigen, nur das Vertrauen des Behandlers zum Labor mu stimmen. Dann sind viele meiner Kollegen auch bereit entsprechend am Erfolg der Praxis mitzuwirken.

2. Die Website 2teZahnarztmeinung die als Auktionsportal fr Zahnersatz geplant hat sich angeblich vom auslndischen Zahnersatz distanziert da die berwiegende Mehrheit der Patienten lieber deutschen ZE gewnscht hat. Mageblich natrlich gesteuert vom Zahnarzt der mit seinem deutschen Labor vertrauensvoll und qualittsbewusst zusammenarbeitet.

3. Daraus folgt, ihr macht euren Markt. Ihr bestimmt euer Patientenumfeld und ein Wort von euch reicht um jede Werbung fr auslndischen Zahnersatz und sei sie noch so gut und der ZE noch so billig, zunichte zu machen. Der Patient hat Angst wieder und wieder im Falle einer Reklamation im Stuhl zu sitzen und die Schmerzen erneut zu ertragen. Andererseits, ihr habt es auch in der Hand ob ihr spter nur noch NEM und Chinaimport anbietet. Damit begebt ihr euch aber auf eine Preisschiene die auch vor eurem spterem Honorar nicht mehr Halt macht.

4. Als Zahnarzt ( der ich nun mal nicht bin ) wrde ich einen Teufel tun und mich in ein wirtschaftliche Abhngigkeitsverhltnis in Form eines Franchisevertrages begeben. Dann seit ihr auf Dauer an dieses Image gebunden und solltet ihr spter mal Dinge wie den sthetischen und funktionellen Zahnersatz als eine lohnenswerte und Freude bereitende Aufgabe sehen.... es fehlt euch der Patientenstamm dafr. Patienten die bereit sind Geld in ihre Gesundheit zu investieren werden nicht zu einem billig Zahnarzt gehen. Die Franchise Zahnrzte werden Masse machen, bohren, schnell fllen schnell beschleifen, schneller Abdruck, keine Zeit fr Sonderwnsche. Ist das euer Ziel? Fliebandarbeit am Behandlungsstuhl? Habt ihr dafr studiert, einen Beruf der euch Spa machen soll und mit dem ihr bis knapp an die 70 euer Geld verdienen wollt?

Wenn ja, tut ihr mir leid. Und es wird sicher gengend Zahnrzte geben die in Zeiten wirtschaftlichen Drucks der Franchise Idee die Tren ffnen. Aber wirklich ndern wird sich fr die doch eigentlich nichts. Die werden nicht besser, die Patienten nicht glcklicher und der Geldbeutel wird auch nicht voller. Der einzige der verdient ist der Franchisegeber. Der kann seine Forderungen an die Praxis notfalls einklagen.

Wrde gern mehr dazu schreiben, aber nun mu ich zu einem Kunden. Vielleicht am Wochenende.

Einer eurer zuknftigen *Partner*

----------

